# Pre-coasters Swap Afternoon Monrovia Cruise



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2016)

A few of us locals including Ricky who will be staying with me this Saturday evening are planning to hang out, get a bite to eat and ride around town tomorrow afternoon around 4pm or so. Be great of anyone else would like to come by and join us. Post here, send me a message or call/text if you can make it. Mike.




 






View attachment 300957


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 1, 2016)

PH sent count me in  jim


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 2, 2016)

can't wait this should be fun !!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/on-my-way-to-long-beach.88553/


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm working a half day today, gonna try and be there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2016)

Not a bad turnout for a last minute ride


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 301285View attachment 301287 View attachment 301286  Not a bad turnout for a last minute ride



Nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Not a bad turnout for a last minute ride




I was there !!!!  

(but they hid all the girls inside the house when I rolled up)


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> I was there !!!!
> 
> (but they hid all the girls inside the house when I rolled up)



It doesn't count if all you did was drive by with a truck load of scrap metal and didn't ride with us.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2016)

Some cool metal that'll be at the Pike in the AM:






...and a cool evening ride into the sunset:


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> It doesn't count if all you did was drive by with a truck load of scrap metal and didn't ride with us.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2016)

Who's in for a post coaster swap monrovia ride, for the late to rise..?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2016)

Me! When I get home.


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 3, 2016)

Missed it, we were throwing a surprise 40th Birthday party for our Daughter at Rudy's Mexican Restaurant at 2:00 yesterday. Family alway's has seniority over any other function's that come along. Look's you all had fun.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Missed the post-ride.Got home & passed out around 5. Woke up at 4:30am!


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2016)

nice ride and great friends  i enjoyed it thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Forgot to post a pic of Rick wrenching on the '38 Imperial. What a beauty!


----------

